# TV and Sky Doubt



## captain25 (Mar 6, 2013)

I recently lost my father who had a house in Nerja , We are tying up loose ends and one of them involves his TV.
We found an invoice for what they call Sky TV in his bank statements. 260 euro's a year!! He had an old Panasonic TV in the lounge with an ordinary arial socket going in the back. On the the roof was a techinco? dish and two ariels. Question is how on earth does one get Sky without a sky dish ? There was no sky box next to the TV. And the channels he is receiving where very limited including one German channel ITV, BBC1,Film 4,and a couple of gambling channels.My Spanish is not good enough to ask the installer so can anybody shed some light on the matter.Seems to me they are picking up any channels that are floating around.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The signals may be coming from a "rebroadcaster", who "take" the UK / SKY TV signals with their own dish, and then redistribute them to their clients, for a fee, using a smaller dish / antennae.

Only with a satellite dish (of at least 1m) can you receive Sky TV directly from the satellites.

But these "rebroadcasts" mean their clients can use smaller "microwave signal" technology and receive the signals on smaller dishes. And you pay for their service, which includes paying for channels that would be free if you got your signals direct from the satellite.


Of he is getting his limited channels from the community system - some communities have their own distribution system, with their own dish and aerial, and pipe that to the houses in that community.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

sat said:


> The signals may be coming from a "rebroadcaster", who "take" the UK / SKY TV signals with their own dish, and then redistribute them to their clients, for a fee, using a smaller dish / antennae.
> 
> Only with a satellite dish (of at least 1m) can you receive Sky TV directly from the satellites.
> 
> ...


So does that mean that in September when the channels move to a new satellite and we lose UK tv - or hopefully not- signing up with a 'rebroadcaster' would overcome the problem, at a cost no doubt?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JaneyO said:


> So does that mean that in September when the channels move to a new satellite and we lose UK tv - or hopefully not- signing up with a 'rebroadcaster' would overcome the problem, at a cost no doubt?


unlikely I would think - at least the main rebroadcaster around here just uses a big dish


the legality of rebroadcasting is doubtful, too......


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

JaneyO said:


> So does that mean that in September when the channels move to a new satellite and we lose UK tv - or hopefully not- signing up with a 'rebroadcaster' would overcome the problem, at a cost no doubt?


I suppose that will depend on if their dish is big enough and in an area where they can actually get a signals.

I know some rebroadcaster in other areas of Europe simply rebroadcast a filmon stream!!!!

So it will depend on where the rebroadcaster gets its signal from.

Also:
you will not lose ALL UK TV. It all depends where you are, what size dish you have, and what channels you actually want - eg most of the Sky subscription channels are expected to remain the same..
and
the satellite launch has been delayed - due to a rocket failure on a previous launch - so changes may well not happen in September, but later in the year.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

and
the satellite launch has been delayed - due to a rocket failure on a previous launch - so changes may well not happen in September, but later in the year.[/QUOTE]

Rocket failure! Love it. You've made my day, can't live without BBC2 in winter!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

JaneyO said:


> So does that mean that in September when the channels move to a new satellite and we lose UK tv - or hopefully not- signing up with a 'rebroadcaster' would overcome the problem, at a cost no doubt?


The Spanish authorities have been closing down re broadcasters. The last time I read of it was a few years ago. I dont think it's a legal option tbh


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh well just have to wait and see. That rustling sound you hear is me grasping at straws!


----------

